# color of my pup



## SharolStine (Nov 24, 2012)

My GSD puppy is black down to her knees and her legs are brown----I have noticed light tufts of fir growing up out of the black. Is this normal, will she get a lot of brown or will it eventually cover the black?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

How old is your puppy? Can you post some pictures?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Black and tan puppies normally start out with a LOT of black, then lighten up as they get older. But yes, how old, and pictures please!


----------

